# double trouble?



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

hi every one ive been wouldering would you be able to make a stickshot at the bottom of a catty?


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

i dont see why not, its just like a slingshot upsidedown.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Don't just ask us!!!







Go out and make one for yourself, can't be hard at all, I drew up a prototype a few months ago of one, just elongate the handle and put grooves at the bottom of it for attachment....

Good luck, and make sure you post a pic of it for us when completed..

Cheers - John


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Have done this and it works fine. I made up the bands short say 4 inch. With all the extra latex it is more difficult to put in your pocket and then once it's in you cant get it out.


----------

